# Kindle Fire 7 vs 8 HD



## MargueriteAshton40 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello,

Just curious to see if anyone has purchased the Fire 8 HD. If so, what are your thoughts? I'm undecided about buying the 8 and the 16 vs 32 storage. Is there anything different that stands out compared to the 7? I have a 7, but it no longer stays charged. Either way, I'm going to have to add a new Kindle to my wish list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Marguerite,

I moved your question to the Fire Talk board -- might get better answers.

I have the HD8, purchased December 2015. The newer models might be slightly different. It's a nice device, but I find I don't use it much. I prefer reading on one of my eInk kindles and I prefer my Galaxy Tab2 for games/apps/email, etc. I've actually been thinking about selling it, I use it so little. I only remember charge it about once a month!


----------



## MargueriteAshton40 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey Marguerite,
> 
> I moved your question to the Fire Talk board -- might get better answers.
> 
> I have the HD8, purchased December 2015. The newer models might be slightly different. It's a nice device, but I find I don't use it much. I prefer reading on one of my eInk kindles and I prefer my Galaxy Tab2 for games/apps/email, etc. I've actually been thinking about selling it, I use it so little. I only remember charge it about once a month!


Thank you, Ann!

For moving my post and for the advice. Have a great evening.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

I've purchased 3 HD8's in the last 6 months, that replaced older Fires. Everyone really likes them. We all have laptops that are our primary workers/surfers. I use mine for USA Today and the Washington Post. I guess I'm in the minority in that I prefer reading on it compared to my Voyage. My wife does Facebook, and FB games, and it is her only reader. I've streamed video/TV shows on it and was impressed with the speed and image. If all depends on your needs.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have both the 8" and 10" and, like Ann, I find I rarely use the 8" now. (I used to use the 8" for reading library books on because in the UK we can't get them in Kindle format, but now I use a Kobo reader just for library books instead). But if you don't already have a larger tablet, that probably won't be a problem.

As to whether to buy the 16Gb or 32 Gb, you might find it cheaper to buy the 16Gb with a 32Gb memory card. Most apps can be stored on and run from the card, though not all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point about buying the smallest amount of installed memory and using a card . . . . that really does make the most sense.

And, yeah, I might use mine more if I didn't also have a larger tablet . . . 

If I was traveling and Very Limited in what I could take, it would be a decent all purpose web surfer/reader/email device.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not too much into tablets, but will always have one.  My current is a Fire HDX 7", 32 GB which I bought in October 2013.  Still suits me and works fine.  I remember at the time I was debating between 7" or a larger screen.  Someone on KBoards recommended smaller 7" screen.  Very happy that's what I got.


----------



## njack26 (Apr 4, 2012)

I would get the 32 GB.  A 16 GB tablet only has about 10 GB or so after all the system files.  The 32 GB would have about 22 GB.  That is a big difference.  Also, putting apps on the sd card can cause them to be slow to load and slow to run, especially if you don't get a fast sd card.  They run much smoother and faster when they are stored on the device.  I like to keep my apps on the device and everything else on the sd card.


----------



## MargueriteAshton40 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone! 

I'm putting the 8 on my wish list for Christmas and will try my best to load books (only)  No other apps.
I enjoy having my Kindle for night reading. During the day, I prefer a book in hand.


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

The 7th gen Fire HD 8 is a great device (2017 model) especially for the price. If you're having issues with your 7 staying charged, the HD 8 battery lasts up to four hours longer than the 7 with up to 12 hours of battery life. The battery on the HD 8 should be more suffice for you especially if your main usage will be for reading books as you mentioned.


----------



## MargueriteAshton40 (Jun 5, 2017)

dbonline said:


> The 7th gen Fire HD 8 is a great device (2017 model) especially for the price. If you're having issues with your 7 staying charged, the HD 8 battery lasts up to four hours longer than the 7 with up to 12 hours of battery life. The battery on the HD 8 should be more suffice for you especially if your main usage will be for reading books as you mentioned.


I appreciate the information. I wasn't expecting for my 7 to blink out on me like it did. I'm lucky if it'll hold a charge for more than three minutes. And that's with the battery showing a "full" charge.


----------

